# The Rat Bitter Ale



## Millet Man (22/2/10)

Just letting you all know we have released our first non-gluten free beer under the Rebellion Brewery Ballarat brand. It's called The Rat Bitter Ale and is my take on an Australian Pale Ale, not exactly to style but I've never felt a need to conform.

Currently available in Ballarat at the following outlets;

On The Rocks Bottle Shop - Howitt St, Wendouree
Campana's Stackade Cellars - Armstrong St, Ballarat
Jack's Cellarbrations - Sturt St, Ballarat

I'm working on getting it into more outlets and on tap around town, and then we'll get some down to to Melbourne and elsewhere.

If you're in Ballarat go and give it a try!

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## winkle (26/2/10)

Interesting name Andrew.
Reminds me of drinking Scrumpy cider.
"Oo, arh, needs more rat"


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/2/10)

Great stuff Andrew, must be annoying not being able to drink it though!!
If it becomes available through any of the on line bottle shops please let us know, I'd love to try it.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Millet Man (1/3/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Great stuff Andrew, must be annoying not being able to drink it though!!
> If it becomes available through any of the on line bottle shops please let us know, I'd love to try it.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew


It is annoying Andrew! Obviously I have a little taste during the brewing process to make sure all is good but can't sit down for a session on it, feedback has been go so far though.

I'll keep things updated on outlets as they come on board.

Winkle - The name is a local term for Ballarat so has local appeal as well as being an eye catcher on the shelf. 

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Count Vorlauf (10/3/10)

I was wondering where this was made. Good to hear it's being made by you and not a contract brand! have a couple bottles cooling in the fridge



Millet Man said:


> It is annoying Andrew! Obviously I have a little taste during the brewing process to make sure all is good but can't sit down for a session on it, feedback has been go so far though.
> 
> I'll keep things updated on outlets as they come on board.
> 
> ...


----------



## Screwtop (10/3/10)

Good on you Andrew, all the best with the new beer...........Go The Rat :super: 

Screwy


----------



## TasChris (10/3/10)

Millet Man said:


> The name is a local term for Ballarat so has local appeal as well as being an eye catcher on the shelf.



Thought it might have been in memory of the old Bridge Mall Inn alias The Rat which is no longer a pub. I killed a brain cell or two in there over the years

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Millet Man (11/3/10)

Count Vorlauf said:


> I was wondering where this was made. Good to hear it's being made by you and not a contract brand! have a couple bottles cooling in the fridge


We decided to run two separate brewery names and brands to avoid confusion (and illness) for our gluten free customers, but it is all made here in the same brewery with separate malt crushing/handling and mash/lautering equipment to avoid cross contamination.

Post back and let me know what you think of the beer when you've had a try.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------

